# SW:ToR: ATI Treiber



## Lynth (22. Februar 2012)

Huhu, vielleicht weiß einer von euch Rat.
Habe heute meinen neuen PC angeworfen um SWToR endlich ruckelfrei zu spielen - Pustekuchen! Bin ziemlich enttäuscht 

Mein System: 

AsRock Extreme 3 Gen 3
i5 2500K
Asus 7950  DC2T
G.Skill 1600 9-9-9-24 Ripjaws LV 
Samsung 830 SSD
Auf einem 27" Asus LED FullHD

Egal welche Details es springt von 20-70 FPS. Wenn ich durch die Flotte fahre ruckelt es ab und zu, kann doch ned sein.

Hab ATI CCC 12.3 drauf.

Tipps zu nem anderen Treiber oder Einstellungen? 

Wäre sehr nett! LG!


----------



## TheLax (22. Februar 2012)

Also mit dem Patch der heute erschien, scheint die Performance wieder abgesackt zu sein. Ich habe eine GTX 570 von Gainward und (dummerweise) den heute erschienen WHQL Treiber von Nvidia installiert. Jetzt kann ich nicht genau sagen, ob es wirklich an dem Patch liegt oder an dem neuen Treiber. Aber was du schreibst lässt vermuten, dass es wiedermal an dem Spiel liegt. Ich habe einen i7 920 mit 6gb Ram und, wie bereits beschrieben, eine Gainward Phantom Gtx 570. Ich habe etwa genauso viele FPS, minimal weniger, aber halt doch zu wenig für mein System, wie ich finde.
Was sowohl bei mir, als auch bei meinen Kumpels auftritt, ist der Umstand, dass das Spiel die Grafikkarte iwie dazu veranlasst, die Lüfter dauerhaft auf 100% laufen zu lassen. Ein derartiges Verhalten konnten wir nichtmal bei Spielen wie BF3 o.Ä. beobachten. Im offiziellen Forum, wird sogar bereits spekuliert, dass das Spiel Grafikkarten in den Hitzetod schickt. 
Kurioserweise quittierte meine erste GTX 570 den Dienst während SWTOR lief. Von daher stellt sich langsam wirklich die Frage, wie schwerwiegend die Fehler die Fehler im Programmcode sind.


----------



## Lynth (22. Februar 2012)

Meine GPU ist ständig auf 36 Grad. Kann aber auch Herstellerspezifisch sein oder mein Catalyst zeigt es falsch an...

Danke für dein Feedback ich bin also nicht alleine

Edit: Hab grad was von Schatten ausmachen gelesen. Werd's testen.
Schade, Spiel ist ja ganz nett...

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 23.02.2012 um 19:46 ----------

Ist wohl nur auf der Flotte so... Andere gebiete und raid durchgehend 70-110 FPS auf max


----------



## Scroll (24. Februar 2012)

das mit den schatten ausmachen betrifft aber nicht nur tor sondern auch wow, denke einfach mal das beide engines ziemlich gleich sind und grottig programmiert. 

Mfg


----------



## NexusEXE (25. April 2012)

TheLax schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit dem Patch der heute erschien, scheint die Performance wieder abgesackt zu sein. Ich habe eine GTX 570 von Gainward und (dummerweise) den heute erschienen WHQL Treiber von Nvidia installiert. Jetzt kann ich nicht genau sagen, ob es wirklich an dem Patch liegt oder an dem neuen Treiber. Aber was du schreibst lässt vermuten, dass es wiedermal an dem Spiel liegt. Ich habe einen i7 920 mit 6gb Ram und, wie bereits beschrieben, eine Gainward Phantom Gtx 570. Ich habe etwa genauso viele FPS, minimal weniger, aber halt doch zu wenig für mein System, wie ich finde.
> Was sowohl bei mir, als auch bei meinen Kumpels auftritt, ist der Umstand, dass das Spiel die Grafikkarte iwie dazu veranlasst, die Lüfter dauerhaft auf 100% laufen zu lassen. Ein derartiges Verhalten konnten wir nichtmal bei Spielen wie BF3 o.Ä. beobachten. Im offiziellen Forum, wird sogar bereits spekuliert, dass das Spiel Grafikkarten in den Hitzetod schickt.
> Kurioserweise quittierte meine erste GTX 570 den Dienst während SWTOR lief. Von daher stellt sich langsam wirklich die Frage, wie schwerwiegend die Fehler die Fehler im Programmcode sind.



Es ist doch bekannt, dass die programmierung voj swtor nicht gerade die sorgfältigste ist...


----------



## MourDog (26. April 2012)

Es wäre ganz hilfreich wenn du mal mit AIDA64 ein kleines Benchmark erstellst und deine CPU, GPU Auslastung, sowie RAM Belegungen usw. beim SWTOR zocken aufzeichnest und hier die html datei hochlädst!

Normal solltest du im durchschnitt zwischen 70-100 FPS haben.

@*TheLax*
Ich finde ebenfalls das SWTOR die Graka extrem warm werden lässt. Selbst der Startbildschirm fordert dauerthaft 99% meiner Grafikkarte.


----------

